# Gate Towers



## Toufique

I heard there is some issue in gate tower 3 35 floor and above. Some maintainable/construction issue. Does anyone know about it or is it just a rumour.


----------



## Toufique

Etisalat Internet at my home doesnot work well as it keeps disconnecting often. Tried few times with Etisalat for fixing but they cudnt find any issue and asked me to change the router & I did. It didn't help either. Any help?


----------



## AlexDhabi

Keep following up with them. They will sort it in the end.


----------



## MerBear75

How are accomedations at the gate towers?


----------

